

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO): Net Neutrality - throwaway5752
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbOEoRrHyU

======
throwaway5752
One of the best, most accessible (and easily funniest) overview of net
neutrality I've seen.

